# Lanyard length



## scubadude1188 (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm in the process of buying my own gear and I'm going to make my own lanyard and wanted to know what y'all think would be a good length of rope to get for the lanyard.


----------



## Adkpk (Apr 25, 2008)

Good question. I say 30'. Start out with a 12' piece to make your first lanyard. You're going to need 2' to splice with and leave some room in case you make a mistake. I think 10' is a good length for trees in these parts. Then you'll have enough left to splice a second one with that I would make even longer, I find three lanyards to be a good standard. One stays on the belt, one goes up as a secondary in larger trees. And I use a third,(60' if you use this advise) a 30'er to use if I am going to moving around in a difficult canopy. I am not a professional, mind you, just a hobby climber. But I have learned here from these guys.


----------



## Thillmaine (Apr 25, 2008)

*10 feet*

30 feet is a bit much
I woudl go with 8-10, that includes enough to tie your knots at the end of the rope. My rule of thumb is lanyard cant hang below my feet when clipped in to the D that has my knot of it. 30 feet is longer then my ornamental climbing rope..
30 feet if your climbing huge spruces out west. In the northeast if your a strictly takedown climber you may need an occasional 15' steelcore. BUt for just pruning and averae takedowns 10 feet is more then enough for a rope lanyard.


----------



## masterarbor (Apr 25, 2008)

if you leave a long tail and daisy chain it, it can double as a second short climbing line if you use a split tail style hitch with your lanyard. it's a bit bulky but comes in handy. i have a loop that goes to my feet and a tail that goes to my feet again. it is long enough to use as a real short tie in for positioning. it also has some rigging applications if you want to get creative.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Apr 25, 2008)

10' is what I like.


----------

